# Pheasant opener in Pembina !!!



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Who's all hitting the best pheasant hunting spot in the area?

See ya there !!! :lol:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I'll be up in the observation tower doing some scouting before i head out for some serious pheasant hunting in the Pembina area.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I figure i'm gonna tresspass as much as i can and see if i can't land in jail by noon. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

keep this on the down low but from what I hear, the Southeaster part of town is holding the majority of the birds right now. I just got done putting reward bands on some of the birds near town hall as well, 150 bucks a piece.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ahhhhhhhhh the perfect setting for hunting the wiley chinese ringneck pheasant................PEMBINA, ND !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

you won't find much in PEMBINA, ND,,, most have migrated to Pembina, SD. Just ask smalls about it, he's got a very detailed map of the area.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes, a large of the migratory pheasants seemed to have settled in and around Pembina. You can tell the difference between migratory and non-migratory pheasants by the length of their tail feathers, the migratory pheasant genrally have tail feathers that exceed 22 inches in length!!! :roll:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Pembina, SD.... Land of opportunity and 27" tails.

Pembina, ND has been shot out for months. All of the canadians you know, eh.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

We shoot the most pheasants in Pembina with Spot Lights, for some reason they come out at night to the bright lights. The hard part is getting them to fly before we shoot. oke:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Pheasant hunting this weekend in Pembina was terrible. I didn't only not get anything, also I didn't see a pheasant. How did anyone else do?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Our group got 20 roosters this weekend, just outside of Pembina.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Couldn't get my dog to work very well. All the dang Pembina squirrels were taunting her!


----------

